# Why does my frogbit look like this?!



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

My frogbit is turning brown at the edges! :-( what could I be doing wrong?


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

What is your wattage and how much light are you offering?

My water lettuce looses leaves when they don't have enough light. Maybe its the same as your frogbit?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine actually did that when they were too close to a strong light. Could that be the issue?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

MINE LOOKS LIKE THAT! So following this!


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it has plenty of light :: maybe it is just too much for it!


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Off topic- It also looks as if your Betta Leaf needs to be dropped down a bit. Unless you have a baby betta, a full grown betta may not be able to get on that leaf to rest. For my Betta leaves, I usually make sure the suction cup is entirely submerged just below the water line.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah thanks! I was wondering why he didn't use it very much! haha


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

No problem! They usually love their leaf beds! That is how they rest at night, to stay close to the surface for air without having to swim.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

That's how some of the frogbit in my 2.5 gallon looks. I think it's because they're getting *too* much light. Try moving the plants to a shadier part of the aquarium and see if that helps.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going to try an experiment! I've been leaving my light on from 6am-10pm (when I wake up and sleep) :: did some research and apparently that is wayyyy too long! So now I'm going to try to have it on at 6am-6pm for a much more realistic light schedule. Hopefully that will cure the browning!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

When I first got frogbit for the first time, that had happened to me. I found out it was because of lack of light or too much flow or too much movement of the plant itself. 

I currently have frogbit in my 5 gall shrimp tank with a 23watt cfl at about 1 inch away from the plant and it propagates like crazy. I'd say I thin it out every 1 month to about 5 plants, then a month later the top of the water is literally cover to the max. Oh my lighting period is about 6 hours. Substrate is mts with sand cap. And dosing brighty k once a week, if your wondering what the conditions of the tank is. There's literally no flow in the tank which may be also a factor of it propagating so fast.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aecraig (Jun 2, 2013)

Update: I plucked all of the browning leaves off the other day when I said I would start the experiment. I've been leaving the light on for no more than twelve hours each day since then (3 days). So far, I have not had any more browning!


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

i have had this problem with my frogbit, as well as a similar problem where some leaves would have brown "veins" running through them and then gradually yellow and die, under a 13w cfl over a 3 gallon. i am almost certain the problem is that they were getting too much light, for one reason- this past week, i went on vacation for 4 days and left the tank light off completely, though it would still get some indirect sunlight through the room's window. when i came back, all my frogbit was mysteriously bright green and healthy! i've decided to try tilting the light up so that it's a little further from the water's surface to see if that helps, & reducing the time i leave the light on to 7 hours max (i was doing 10 trying to grow a stubborn plant, which is excessive, haha.)


----------

